# Enduro- how thick of a layer is it?



## BigguyZ (Nov 2, 2009)

OK, I'm getting sick of CA, as I'vehad yet another finish crack on me for no reason!  This was yellowheart that was dry.  Not ebony, or a peice of wet wood.  Maybe it was the CA, as it is a bit old....  but it went on fine, and held for 3-4 weeks or more before tiny cracks formed in the pen.  

Anyways, I'm looking at trying 2 things- stabilizing blanks after their turned to avoid movement and re-trying with some new CA.  and/ OR- moving to use something like Enduro.  My question is: how thick of a film does it create?  With CA, you can build up a thicker finish if needed, but it seems like that'd be harder/ excrutiatly long to do with Enduro.

Opinions/ thoughts?

Thanks!
Travis


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 2, 2009)

Travis,

While using Enduro I tried a few times to build up the blank with several layers of finish.  My results were not good as the finish seemed more likely to crack when stress was put on it.

Edit:  I just did a pen for a friend with some wood from a tree she had cut, and the CA finish cracked twice on it.  I dipped it in lacquer and am waiting for it to cure enough to polish.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 2, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Travis,
> 
> While using Enduro I tried a few times to build up the blank with several layers of finish.  My results were not good as the finish seemed more likely to crack when stress was put on it.
> 
> Edit:  I just did a pen for a friend with some wood from a tree she had cut, and the CA finish cracked twice on it.  I dipped it in lacquer and am waiting for it to cure enough to polish.



Cav, you're a more patient man than I!

Problem I have, is it's hard to evenly sand through the CA layer, and a lot of times the wood layer is thin as it is!  There's not much more room to remove even more material...


----------



## chris99210 (Nov 3, 2009)

The main challenge with thicker layers of Enduro is the drying time, both between coats and for the final sanding and polishing.  I regularly use 6 coats of the sanding sealer; it dries quicker than the top coat so I only have to wait 2 to 3 minutes between layers.  When I get to the top coat I put it on much thicker by wicking it onto the blank and I typically apply 6 coats.  I start off with a couple of thin coats that take 2 to 3 minutes each to dry, then get progressively thicker.  I wait 5 minutes between coats 4 through 6, then let everything dry no less than 48 hours before final sanding and polishing.  This process yields a film that's every bit as thick as CA -- at least as much as you'd want so the blank isn't proud when assembled.  I've used this method for the past year (couldn't tolerate the CA fumes) and haven't had one crack yet.  I'm very careful, though, as a final step to sand the ends of the blank and remove any Enduro that extends beyond the end of the wood.  The real test is my wife -- she uses several at her desk and has been known to just drop the pen onto the hard desk top when she's done writing, and not just once but over and over (yes, I cringe).


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 5, 2009)

When using something like Enduro, is it necessary (or advisable) to use a plastic polish after the Enduro has been applied and it's been sanded up to 12000?


----------



## chris99210 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, if you want that final "pop."  I personally like the extra gloss and I prefer the smoother feel (more finished in my mind).


----------

